

Ask HN: Has a patent you were named on ever been used by patent trolls? - lukejduncan

If so, I'd be very interested in hearing your thoughts at the time of the application, during the litigation, and any general insights you've learned since.
======
unreal37
That has to be such a very rare thing. Out of millions of patents, only a few
dozen are being used by patent trolls. And most of those were "invented" by
the person/company doing the suing.

I am listed on a patent through a former employer, and I am waiting for the
day when some company implements this technology that is patented. Will be
curious if that employer decides to sue and will I be entitled to any money
from that?

